# @ Anton



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a sig I thought you might like...


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome bro. i love the simplicity of your stuff.

thanks a lot.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I like it, it looks good. Great cutting.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

not bad
but bg is a bit plain


----------

